# nikon d3200 /nikon d5100/canon eos1100D



## jaimin100 (Oct 6, 2013)

*hello friends,*

After lots of goggling i came across these 3 cameras:

(1)NIKON D3200+8-55 mm VR Kit Lens= 27,600
(2)NIKON D5100+AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit Lens=28,337
(3)CANON EOS1100D+Double Lens Kit (EF-S 18-55mm IS II + EF-S 55-250mm IS II)=28995


suggest me which one sholud i go ?

i want these dslr for capturing image  not for video

shold i go with body only as i heard that the lenses offered with these have f3.5?

prices are taken from flipkart trusted seller for me


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 7, 2013)

Nikon D5100.

Im saying this against a 1100D because just within 7 days of buying a EOS600D which I thought was redundant for me is actually optimum and thank god I chose it over a 1100D. Im found A+ the auto mode boring went to CA creative Auto and within next threee days Im in full Manual playing with aperture and ISO !!! Point is get a good body and for starters 18-55 is great. I hardly use teh 55-250mm! I m lanning to get a 18-200 soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

please dont post in soo many threads...I am confused where to answer


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2013)

After you signup for the first few posts, It takes little time for your post to get posted in the forum. After x no. of posts, it will be instant. Be patient till then...


----------

